# Alle Projekte sind verschwunden !!



## Thomas Lorenz (20. Mrz 2010)

Servus Gemeinde, 

ich benutze Eclipse auf meinem Mac OSX und paralell dazu auf einer Windows XP Partition unter Parallels Desktop.
Unter OS X habe ich bislang keine Probleme.

Aber, ich habe halt ein Projekt welches ich schlussendlich auf einem Windows XP laufen lassen möchte und darum 
kontrolliere ich halt auf der Win Partition.

Heute morgen lief noch alles.
Jetzt sehe ich aber mit Schrecken, dass auf dem "Windows" Eclipse alle Projekte verschwunden sind.
ALLLLLLEEEEE !

Seht Euch mal die Meldungen an, der findet die Files nicht.

Wer weiß Hilfe?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2010)

*verschoben*
Zunächst mal: es ist keine gute Idee einen Workspace auf mehreren Betriebssystemen zu verwenden.
Besser du nimmst stattdessen ein SCM wie CVS, SVN, GIT,...
That said, schau erstmal nach ob die Projekte auf Dateisystem ebene noch da sind. Wenn ja, mach einen neuen Workspace und importiere die Projekte.


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (20. Mrz 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe, 
ich habe alles wiedergefunden.
Aber das war mal ein Schreck in der Nachmittagsstunde.


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (21. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe mich gerade ein wenig mit diesen Abkürzungen von Wildcard beschäftigt.
Aber ich verstehe nicht so recht, was diese Versionskontrolldinger mit meinen Problem von gestern zu tun haben.

Es wäre schon gut, wenn ich das Testen auf einem WIN-System auch auf dem OSX durchführen könnte, aber
meine Versuche haben ergeben, dass es nicht so einfach ist ein Projekt vom Mac auf einem PC laufen zu lassen.
Da sind einige Anpassungen erforderlich.

Es scheint so zu sein, dass Windows - was z.B. das Layout betrifft - sehr viel mehr Genauigkeit erfordert.


----------



## Atze (21. Mrz 2010)

Thomas Lorenz hat gesagt.:


> Es scheint so zu sein, dass Windows - was z.B. das Layout betrifft - sehr viel mehr Genauigkeit erfordert.



inwiefern "layout"? versteh das in dem zusammenhang nicht wirklich

ich denke wildcard hat die cvs angesprochen, weil du deine daten dann auf einem server vorhältst (cvs server) und sie mit hilfe eines cvs-clients (eclipse hat sowas von haus aus integriert, bei netbeans weiß ich das nicht) auscheckst. bei den jeweiligen nachvolgenden änderungen bspw auf dem mac schreibst du die änderungen wieder hoch, und checkst sie bei bedarf auf dem win-pc wieder aus. un eben andersrum.

somit ersparst du dir den ärger mit der unterschiedlichen dateiverwaltung des workspaces zwischen den plattformen. wenn du allerdings native funktionen nutzt, müssen diese wohl weiterhin angepasst werden. wenn du plattformunabhängig programmierst, sollte es da mit java aber keine probleme geben. je nachdem, welche java versionen dein mac os unterstützt musst du halt nur drauf achten, dass du unter win nicht zu allzuviele "neuerungen" nutzt, die es in einem älteren jdk auf dem mac nicht gibt.


----------



## Thomas Lorenz (23. Mrz 2010)

Morjen, 

also ich habe bemerkt, dass Mac OSX in der Frage, was den Hintergrund angeht, nicht so streng ist.
Bei den verwendeten GridLayout habe ich nicht jedes kleine Panel innerhalb dieses Layout mit einem
.setBackground() belegt. Trotzdem waren diese kleinen Panels mit der gewünschten Farbe versehen.

Beim Umstieg auf Windows wurden in einigen dieser Panels graue Felder angezeigt.
Das konsequente setzen des Hintergrundes bei allen Panels sorgte dann für das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Ähnliches geschah mit JTable- Hintergründen. Beim Mac war alles mit einem weißen Hintergrund, beim 
Windows war die Tabelle grau.

Beim Look/ Feel habe ich keine besonderen Einstellungen vorgenommen.

Mit dem anderen Thema werde ich mich noch später befassen.


----------



## Atze (23. Mrz 2010)

How to Set the Look and Feel (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Modifying the Look and Feel)


----------

